
Software Patents: Just Because It’s in Code Doesn’t Mean it Isn’t an Invention - ryansan
http://www.intellectualventures.com/insights/archives/software-patents-just-because-its-in-code-doesnt-mean-it-isnt-an-invention
======
bediger4000
Inventions are often duplicated, _especially_ in software. See the history of
Knuth-Morris-Pratt string matching algorithm for a classic example.

------
iandanforth
Just because you have "intellectual" in your name doesn't mean you're not a
group of disingenuous idiots.

